# Ultra HDTV dedicated thread



## shaurya.malik88 (Jan 15, 2013)

There has already been a lot of buzz about the 84" ultra hdtv from lg and Sony and then came the CES which marks the launch of 4k TV  in the likes of Sony,panasonic 56" 4k oled tv, LG 55" and 65" ultra hdtv, Samsung 85" ultra hdtv so why not have a full thread for discussion about the 4k Tv's only,,Time to share your views on this.


----------



## sachiv (Jan 18, 2013)

As far as i know CES is the best platform to showcase the upcoming latest technologies with hottest new gadgets. Yes I checked out some latest updates on launching of Ultra HD tvs from samsung and lg. I also heard that samsung is planning to release a 110 inch version later this year. Not big enough for us?


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 18, 2013)

The sale of ultra hdtv's is on a roll in global market and lg has been reported to sell 300 84" ultra hdtv's in korea.See this Engadget hdtv seems to be the next big thing as regards to the tv segment and having a thread talking about this is a good point. We already have the 84" ultra hdtv from lg and sony in india. The next big thing will be if LG can release their 55" and 65" ultra hdtv sooner in India. Samsung may take some time to release their 85" ultra hdtv in India so till that time lg and Sony may be the preferred choice for ultra hdtv's.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 19, 2013)

The 85" 4k TV by Samsung will be sold in Korea at a price tag of 20 Lac. And this particular TV is known to be the biggest TV in the CES and soon Samsung plans to launch a 110" TV.
I wonder who will buy a TV worth that much and for that, one need a new house or need to renovate his/her house as these days there are not so big walls to install such big TVs...


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 20, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> The 85" 4k TV by Samsung will be sold in Korea at a price tag of 20 Lac. And this particular TV is known to be the biggest TV in the CES and soon Samsung plans to launch a 110" TV.
> I wonder who will buy a TV worth that much and for that, one need a new house or need to renovate his/her house as these days there are not so big walls to install such big TVs...



I don't think 1" makes much difference.Sony and lg have already phased out the 84" ultra hdtv so launching a 85" TV and calling it world's largest tv can be said as a marketing aspect only...


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 20, 2013)

^^^^^
Can say that


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 21, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> The 85" 4k TV by Samsung will be sold in Korea at a price tag of 20 Lac. And this particular TV is known to be the biggest TV in the CES and soon Samsung plans to launch a 110" TV.
> I wonder who will buy a TV worth that much and for that, one need a new house or need to renovate his/her house as these days there are not so big walls to install such big TVs...



Westinghouse launched a 110-inch 4K TV during CES 2013.  It costs 300,000 USD, or 1,61,59,500 INR.  And people thought the 20,000 USD price tag on the 84LM9600 was too much....  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2013)

20000 USD is 10 Lakh Rupees, well people who have got big pockets spend a maximum of 1-1.5lakh on a TV, that much amount only Malya's or Ambani's can afford 
I really doubt that who will buy such kind of TVs


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 23, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> 20000 USD is 10 Lakh Rupees, well people who have got big pockets spend a maximum of 1-1.5lakh on a TV, that much amount only Malya's or Ambani's can afford
> I really doubt that who will buy such kind of TVs



Well, if I were rolling in money, I think I would definitely buy myself one.  

LG has found 300 homes for its $20K, 84-inch, 4K TV in Korea so far

300 people purchased this in Korea.  Korea only has a population of 50 million people.  That means thousands must have been sold so far around the world.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 23, 2013)

I read a tech article about the price of Samsung 85" ultra hdtv and it is said to be priced somewhere around 30,000 USD while the LG and Sony 84" Ultra HDTV cost 20,000 USD,and also the tech features of all the brands seems to something similar so i am quite amazed that what makes samsung price their ultra HDTV so expensive as compared to other brands.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 23, 2013)

I would say in India many people have fleet of cars and they will not even think twice before buying these premium TVs. Anyway, this time TV technology development seems to be on its peak. However, companies should work on reducing their prices. Generally we can assume the prices of "Westinghouse110-inch 4K TV" or "LG 84LM9600" will be down in the coming years. When first 42 inch plasma came in 1997 it was around US$15,000.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 23, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> I read a tech article about the price of Samsung 85" ultra hdtv and it is said to be priced somewhere around 30,000 USD while the LG and Sony 84" Ultra HDTV cost 20,000 USD,and also the tech features of all the brands seems to something similar so i am quite amazed that what makes samsung price their ultra HDTV so expensive as compared to other brands.



Actually, LG has listed the price of the 84LM9600 as $19,999 but is actually selling it for $17,999.  It may not seem like too much of a difference, but that IS about 1 lakh difference in price.  So pretty much for the Samsung 85 inch Ultra HD TV, you will be paying $12,000 more for 1 more inch of screen space.  As for the Westinghouse, I don't know why anyone would pay more than a quarter of a million dollars for that TV.  You could probably completely pimp out your home theater room with a nice projector (maybe the LG Hecto Laser TV Projector!) and amazing sound system and a bunch of a very comfy couches and still have at least $250,000 left over to buy a Lamborghini Gallardo.  Or I could just buy a very nice house.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 23, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, if I were rolling in money, I think I would definitely buy myself one.
> 
> LG has found 300 homes for its $20K, 84-inch, 4K TV in Korea so far
> 
> ...



Thats pretty good.


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Jan 23, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, if I were rolling in money, I think I would definitely buy myself one.
> 
> LG has found 300 homes for its $20K, 84-inch, 4K TV in Korea so far
> 
> ...



oh, It's good to know that the LG Ultra HDTV has been well recieved in korea and we can really hope the same for india as well, it may take some time though. Looking at specs like the 4 times resolution of current TV on such a large screen of the Ultra hdtv would make anyone want to get them. I wish that I had the money to grab this monster .


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 24, 2013)

it will be long before any company would even think of introducing these ultra HDTV in india. It is only now that even Full HD are finding takers..May be LG or Samsung wil introduce one model just to showcase their capability. I am not sure if there is enough content to watch on these Ultra HDTV even outside India 

India still lacks HD content (looking at no. of HD channels vs SD channels), let alone Ultra HDTV content


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 24, 2013)

^

LG/Sony UDTVs are already on sale in India


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 24, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LG/Sony UDTVs are already on sale in India



Ah ok, news for me 
But do you think it makes sense to have it without proper content for it? Unless one has loads of money & wants to flaunt it


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 24, 2013)

For the rich, yes it makes sense.

If you ask me, I'd say 17 lacs for a TV is not worth it


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 25, 2013)

Yaar I would rather buy a car if I would have that much money.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 25, 2013)

mohit_delhi said:


> Ah ok, news for me
> But do you think it makes sense to have it without proper content for it? Unless one has loads of money & wants to flaunt it



Even if there isn't enough content available for it, I daresay that upconverted 1080p content looks much better than plain ole 1080p content.  The upconversion feature will be a good stopgap until actual 4K content becomes available.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## mohit_delhi (Jan 26, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Even if there isn't enough content available for it, I daresay that upconverted 1080p content looks much better than plain ole 1080p content.  The upconversion feature will be a good stopgap until actual 4K content becomes available.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



But how do you upscale that? Either DTH should broadcast by upscaling it, or one has to do himself. No DTH in India does that so far. I dont think market is at all matured for such displays.


----------



## max_snyper (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't think....in India the UDTV trend will pick up soon......still 1080 scaling is not implemented properly...we are still having 25 channels on the max on 1080 interlaced not even progressive...and PQ of any HD channel is a little down a notch from best.
So buying this kind of tv would be seriously overkill for now...even 2~5 years.
And what will you watch in Ultra definition  "Saas-Bahu" serial...LoL....no quality content for now that would pull us to buy this sort of entertainment product.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 26, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Even if there isn't enough content available for it, I daresay that upconverted 1080p content looks much better than plain ole 1080p content.  The upconversion feature will be a good stopgap until actual 4K content becomes available.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



+1. But still, it's out of reach currently for anyone except the "cream class" of the society.


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 30, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Westinghouse launched a 110-inch 4K TV during CES 2013.  It costs 300,000 USD, or 1,61,59,500 INR.  And people thought the 20,000 USD price tag on the 84LM9600 was too much....
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!


I don’t believe the figures you've mentioned, first time when I read this comment I started recounting the figures; assuming that I might have made some mistake is calculation but later I figured out this is *staggeringly expensive*! Nothing to discuss for Sony and LG UHD-TVs after looking Westinghouse 110-inch TV. Did they also announce any expected sales or their release time for this model?


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just wanted to give a short update about 4k contents that Japan is planning to broadcast the 2014 football world cup in 4k. though the news can be said in the initial phase but still it's a good initiative from Japan.hope other countries also get serious about 4k contents. check out this url Japan Plans Ultra HD 4K TV Broadcast In Time For World Cup 2014


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 4, 2013)

navpreetsingh459 said:


> Just wanted to give a short update about 4k contents that Japan is planning to broadcast the 2014 football world cup in 4k. though the news can be said in the initial phase but still it's a good initiative from Japan.hope other countries also get serious about 4k contents. check out this url Japan Plans Ultra HD 4K TV Broadcast In Time For World Cup 2014



I recently read this article from a new tech site that recently started up (at least it seems pretty new, the number of articles that have been posted so far is quite small), and it gives a pretty comprehensive review on when we can begin to expect 4K content to come along.  *thenanobyte.com/?p=796

If you were to extrapolate the data on that article to the current status in India, I would say that it will take at least 5 more years or so before us Indians will be able to view streaming 4K content.  Otherwise, I 4K TVs with physical media should be widely available within the next 2-3 years or so.

If you guys read the article, what do you guys think?  How long before India gets the point where we can stream 4K movies?

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## utsav bhandari (Feb 14, 2013)

navpreetsingh459 said:


> Just wanted to give a short update about 4k contents that Japan is planning to broadcast the 2014 football world cup in 4k. though the news can be said in the initial phase but still it's a good initiative from Japan.hope other countries also get serious about 4k contents. check out this url Japan Plans Ultra HD 4K TV Broadcast In Time For World Cup 2014


I’ll praise the technology if it would become possible! But what if people don’t have 4k TV by that time; is there any other medium left through which we can get the access of those satellite channels?


----------



## Ankit Omar (Feb 14, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I recently read this article from a new tech site that recently started up (at least it seems pretty new, the number of articles that have been posted so far is quite small), and it gives a pretty comprehensive review on when we can begin to expect 4K content to come along.  *thenanobyte.com/?p=796
> 
> If you were to extrapolate the data on that article to the current status in India, I would say that it will take at least 5 more years or so before us Indians will be able to view streaming 4K content.  Otherwise, I 4K TVs with physical media should be widely available within the next 2-3 years or so.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that URL I found that site quite interesting and best of all it’s all about tech stuff! I personally see the long term future of 4k TVs as very bright!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 15, 2013)

utsav bhandari said:


> I’ll praise the technology if it would become possible! But what if people don’t have 4k TV by that time; is there any other medium left through which we can get the access of those satellite channels?



If you don't have a 4K TV, there's no point in trying to get access to those channels!  The new 4K channels will most likely not show exclusive content, but rather mirrored content from a standard HD channel.  However, by the time 4K broadcast channels become ubiquitous, I'll bet anything that 4K TVs will be as "cheap" as LED TVs are today.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Feb 22, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> +1. But still, it's out of reach currently for anyone except the "cream class" of the society.



The way I see it, the initial response to these Ultra HD TVs will be flat which will prompt manufacturers to provide loan facilities for purchasing their 4K sets. And hence, Ultra HD sales start growing


----------

